# Neue Bilder unserer Bande!



## DaniJeep (9. Juli 2008)

Hallo zusammen!
Da unsere Koi nun endlich nach draussen durften, wollte ich Euch mal ein paar Bilder unserer Paddler zeigen! Es ist sooo toll zu sehen, wie wohl Sie sich nun draussen fühlen und auch, dass Sie jetzt handzahm sind! Spitze! 
Also, hier die Bilder!
Viele Grüße
Dani und Rainer


----------



## AMR (9. Juli 2008)

*AW: Neue Bilder unserer Bande!*

hübsche fische 

aber gleich wirds wohl eine diskussion über die anzahl der fische auf 4000l geben


----------



## Wuzzel (9. Juli 2008)

*AW: Neue Bilder unserer Bande!*

Nette Fische schöne Bilder ! 

@Alex, da gibts eigentlich nichts zu diskutieren, steht ja häufig genug im Forum.

Wolf


----------



## Koi-Uwe (9. Juli 2008)

*AW: Neue Bilder unserer Bande!*

Ich zähle 7 Kois. Noch ist es OK aber wetten das ihr bald über eine erweiterung des Teiches nachdenkt


----------



## DaniJeep (9. Juli 2008)

*AW: Neue Bilder unserer Bande!*

Hallo!
Ja, das stimmt, der Teich ist zu klein, bzw. finde ich, dass er noch ausreichend ist, der Größte ist nun 35 cm groß!
allerdings ist der neue Teich mit ca. 35.000l schon in Planung, um unseren Koi ein koigerechteres zu Hause zu bieten! Eine Messung unseres Teiches ergab allerdings, dass es doch knapp 5000l sind, aber klar, auch das ist zu klein, deshalb ja der Umbau! 
Viele Grüße
Dani und Rainer


----------



## Koi-Uwe (9. Juli 2008)

*AW: Neue Bilder unserer Bande!*

Sag ich ja


----------



## Barbor (9. Juli 2008)

*AW: Neue Bilder unserer Bande!*

Hallo

Die Bilder sind   gut.
Aber ich hab da mal eine Frage: Warum durften die erst jetzt raus:crazy 
Hab ich da etwas überlesen?


Lieben Gruß Ulli


----------



## DaniJeep (9. Juli 2008)

*AW: Neue Bilder unserer Bande!*

Hallo Uwe!
Es sind mittlerweile neun Koi, aber wie schon geschrieben, sie sind noch relativ klein und deshalb meine ich, dass dies noch vertretbar ist, aber der Umbau kommt auf alle Fälle! Er war eigentlich schon für dieses Jahr geplant, aber nun haben wir den Winter über in Ruhe Zeit um den Teich- und vor allem Filterbau perfekt durch zu planen! 

Hallo Ulli!
Unsere Koi haben sich durch einen Neubesatz leider eine fiese Krankheit eingefangen, die mit Antibiothika behandelt werden musste. Da wir das Risiko nicht eingehen wollten die Kankheit mit in den Teich zu schleppen, wo eine Behandlung noch schwieriger geworden wäre, wollten wir 100% sicher gehen, dass auch wirklich alle fit sind und das sind Sie nun, wie man sieht! *freu* Daher kamen Sie so spät raus!

Viele Grüße
Dani und Rainer


----------



## Wuzzel (9. Juli 2008)

*AW: Neue Bilder unserer Bande!*

Na also Alex  ... ganz umsonst provoziert  da sieht man mal wieder das es doch noch verantwortungsbewusste Tierhalter gibt  

@dani na da gibt es demnächst ja mal wieder eine nette Teichbaugeschichte hier zu lesen.  Vergiss nicht alles mit Fotos zu dokumentieren und zu berichten. 

Viel Erfolg mit dem neuen Koi - Heim ! 

Wolf


----------



## katja (9. Juli 2008)

*AW: Neue Bilder unserer Bande!*

hallo dani und rainer!

vom 4.11.07


			
				DaniJeep schrieb:
			
		

> Hallo zusammen!
> Im Moment sind ja alle ( und das sind 5 Stück mit dem Shusui 6) in ner Innenhälterung übern Winter. da stehen zwei große Beecken. Im Moment, das stimmt, hat der Teich 4000 l und die Koi sind erst seit diesem Jahr dort. Ich denke, das ist gerade noch vertretbar, da der größte Koi erst 30cm hat.
> Aber da sie ja fleißig am wachsen sind, wird, wie schon geschrieben im Frühjahr der Teich vergrößert, und dann haben sie ja massig Platz!!!
> Viele Grüße
> Dani




frühjahr is doch schon durch......


ich hatte mich schon für die kois gefreut, dass sie endlich in ihren neuen großen teich durften, aber ihr habt ja noch gar nicht gebuddelt 




ok, hab eben deinen nachtrag gelesen, dann ist das was anderes


----------



## DaniJeep (9. Juli 2008)

*AW: Neue Bilder unserer Bande!*

Halolo Katja! Ja, da hast Du recht, die Teichvergrößerung war für dieses Jahr geplant, aber da wir ursprünglich den Plan hatten, den neuen Filter dann im Keller zu bauen mit Schwerkraftsystem und dies aber leider nach vielen hin und hergrübeln und zu Rate ziehen einen Teichbauers nicht so ohne Weiteres möglich war, mussten wir das Projekt verschieben. Und da uns gerade das Thema Filterung sehr wichtig ist und es ja dann ohne weiteren Umbau gelingen soll, möchten wir die Zeit nun nutzen, alles mit einem Fachmann genauestens zu planen! Und dann haben unsere Paddler ein (hoffentlich)wunderschönes zu Hause wo sie dann kräftig weiter wachsen können!
Achja, für unsere Shubukins und Goldis haben wir in der Nachbarschaft ein wunderschönes neues zu Hause gefunden, so dass unsereKoi nun unter sich sind! Ausser unsere uralte Goldidame. Die hat den Altersruhesitz bei uns verdient! Ist schon fast 20 Jahre alt!
Viele Grüße
Dani und Rainer


----------



## Christine (9. Juli 2008)

*AW: Neue Bilder unserer Bande!*



			
				DaniJeep schrieb:
			
		

> Ausser unsere uralte Goldidame. Die hat den Altersruhesitz bei uns verdient! Ist schon fast 20 Jahre alt!



Hallo Dani und Rainer,

das find ich doch nett.  

Aber hoffentlich sind die Koi auch lieb zu ihr. Und nicht, das sie ihre Kumpels vermisst.


----------



## DaniJeep (9. Juli 2008)

*AW: Neue Bilder unserer Bande!*

Hallo Christine!

Auf dem ersten Bild ganz links neben dem Silbernen, das ist Sie! Zugegeben, Sie ist nicht mehr die schönste, hat einige Pigmentstörungen und verliert etwas Farbe, aber in diesem hohen Alter ist das schon okay! Und an Ihrer doch beeindruckenden Größe von ca. 27 cm merkt man, dass ihr das Koifutter auch sehr gut bekommt!  Die Koi sind sehr lieb zu ihr und dadurch dass Sie etwas schneller ist als die Koi, bekommt Sie auch enug zu fressen! Ich glaube ja, Sie denkt Sie wär ein Koi! 
Viele Grüße
Dani und Rainer


----------



## AMR (9. Juli 2008)

*AW: Neue Bilder unserer Bande!*



			
				Wuzzel schrieb:
			
		

> Na also Alex  ... ganz umsonst provoziert  da sieht man mal wieder das es doch noch verantwortungsbewusste Tierhalter gibt
> 
> @dani na da gibt es demnächst ja mal wieder eine nette Teichbaugeschichte hier zu lesen.  Vergiss nicht alles mit Fotos zu dokumentieren und zu berichten.
> 
> ...



tja wolf... ich bin beeindruckt obwohl ich ja nicht provozieren wollte, sondern dani nur mal vorwarnen^^


----------



## Koi-Uwe (9. Juli 2008)

*AW: Neue Bilder unserer Bande!*

..... sind ja nicht alle Böse hier


----------

